# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  REC (Review)

## TheDanishGuy

Put on those headphones, warm up your voices, and get ready for cuteness - This is REC!

We start out with a company marketing department salaryman, who is really into English movies, meeting and living with an aspiring seiyuu (Japanese voice actress) after her house burns down.

This is further complicated, as he develops feelings for her, but can't act on it, because she is the voice actress for the new snack product's mascot, and mixing business and pleasure simply won't do.

*Final score*: 10/10



*Final thoughts*: When I initially found this, I was amazed by how short it was; 9 episodes at 12 minutes each. And it totally works. It's enough time to let the characters grow on you and develop properly, while they figure out how to live with each other.

The characters are really compelling as well: The Seiyuu has realistic aspirations, and quite frankly someone I still look up to, since I, too, want to voice act some day. And the salaryman is just awkward enough to just add to his charm.

Other than being short enough to take a stab at in a day, it is also memorable by having one of the most adorable and heartfelt endings I have ever seen.

----------


## Parog

Sounds like a cute slice of life anime.  :Smile:  

Well written review. 

Constructive criticism: It's a bit short, you can include a lot more information / pictures without going into spoilers.  :Smile:  
-The kind of tags you would put on it if you had to label it (IE: Slice of life, Romance, etc) 
-The studio that made it.
-Etc 

Also, what happened to that something special that wasn't going to be a review? I'm still curious about that. Feel free to PM me if you need help.

----------


## TheDanishGuy

Thanks for the feedback, really appriciated!

Tags are never something I considered. I think I'll add some in retroactively someday soon.

The guys who made it are called Shaft. They also made Puella Madoka Magica. (Quite a genre change there, oh man.)

~ TDG

----------

